# Man up!



## moodywop

In a movie a woman says "Man up!" to a man who is cheating on his wife and doesn't love her any more but doesn't have the guts to tell her he wants out. I think it was followed by "come clean!" or something to that effect. I can't find this use of "man" as a verb in any dictionary. Does it mean "comportati da uomo"?

Are there any other instances of a noun being used as verb followed by "up" to mean "behave like a..."?


----------



## leenico

Shape up could be one.


----------



## disegno

moodywop said:
			
		

> In a movie a woman says "Man up!" to a man who is cheating on his wife and doesn't love her any more but doesn't have the guts to tell her he wants out. I think it was followed by "come clean!" or something to that effect. I can't find this use of "man" as a verb in any dictionary. Does it mean "comportati da uomo"?
> 
> Are there any other instances of a noun being used as verb followed by "up" to mean "behave like a..."?



Non ho sentito "man up"...sei sicuro la frase non è "own up" (own up to what you are doing...take responsibility for your actions and come clean with the woman what you are doing)


----------



## moodywop

disegno said:
			
		

> Non ho sentito "man up"...sei sicuro la frase non è "own up" (own up to what you are doing...take responsibility for your actions and come clean with the woman what you are doing)


 
It was definitely "Man up!". I've just googled it and found a few instances of its use in the "Be a man!" sense. Maybe it's African American slang:

http://www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/505741.html


----------



## DAH

moodywop said:
			
		

> It was definitely "Man up!". Maybe it's African American slang: http://www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/505741.html


 I'll ask around and see "wuzz'up whit 'man up.'" 
[it may mean that the man is up to no good as in bad behavior)


----------



## TrentinaNE

moodywop said:
			
		

> Are there any other instances of a noun being used as verb followed by "up" to mean "behave like a..."?


Lordy, yes! Last year's World Champion (i.e., if the world were just North America) Boston Red Sox baseball team had a saying: "Cowboy up!" which is supposed to mean something along the lines of "stop whining, roll up your sleeves, recognize reality and get on with the job at hand." In other words, act like the stereotype of a cowboy. I've never heard "Man up" but "act like a man" sounds like a plausible interpretation.

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:7hO8cchuue8J:www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3Fterm%3Dman%2Bup%26defid%3D1247236+%22man+up%22+urban+dictionary&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1

*carlo*, you nailed it!  (I'm learning American slang from you now -- love it!).


----------



## erick

moodywop said:
			
		

> Does it mean "comportati da uomo"?


Good guess Carlo, I've heard this expression often enough in tv and movies.  I quite like the colorful expression.


> Are there any other instances of a noun being used as verb followed by "up" to mean "behave like a..."?


I've heard the expression pony up from time to time.


----------



## TrentinaNE

erick said:
			
		

> I've heard the expression pony up from time to time.


But "pony up" doesn't mean to act like a pony...  unless ponies are known for paying what they owe.


----------



## Girino

In addition to "be a man," we used this expression years ago in basketball as a short-hand command for "man-to-man" defense. It was used to tell your teammates to either 1) switch from a zone defense to "man-to-man" defense or 2) reproach someone who wasn't guarding his man closely enough.

"Come on guys, man up this time down the court." 
"Jack, your guy is getting too many open shots. Man up on him!"

Just a guess, but it might have migrated from urban street basketball games to wider usage.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

beh d'altra parte anche noi ce ne usciamo con cose del tipo:

tirale/i fuori!   etc.

con significati che sono nei pressi...



			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> In a movie a woman says "Man up!" to a man who is cheating on his wife and doesn't love her any more but doesn't have the guts to tell her he wants out. I think it was followed by "come clean!" or something to that effect. I can't find this use of "man" as a verb in any dictionary. Does it mean "comportati da uomo"?
> 
> Are there any other instances of a noun being used as verb followed by "up" to mean "behave like a..."?


----------



## Elisa68

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> beh d'altra parte anche noi ce ne usciamo con cose del tipo:
> 
> tirale/i fuori! etc.


Scusa, ma che c'entra con _Man up_?


----------



## mamita linda

moodywop said:
			
		

> In a movie a woman says "Man up!" to a man who is cheating on his wife and doesn't love her any more but doesn't have the guts to tell her he wants out. I think it was followed by "come clean!" or something to that effect. I can't find this use of "man" as a verb in any dictionary. Does it mean "comportati da uomo"?
> 
> Are there any other instances of a noun being used as verb followed by "up" to mean "behave like a..."?


Hello all!!!  There is also "Ante up".  If anyone of you are not familiar w/ poker... the ante is the $ you have to make in order to get in or stay in the game.  It would also be used in this context as well.  She could have just have easily have said "ante up" as in if you want to stay in this game you've got to play by the rules & show you're willing to pay the price.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

prossimità semantica, affinità sintattica (anche se con oggetto sottinteso), usabilità in contesti analoghi, etc ... 



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Scusa, ma che c'entra con _Man up_?


----------



## Elisa68

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> prossimità semantica, affinità sintattica (anche se con oggetto sottinteso), usabilità in contesti analoghi, etc ...


Credi? _Man up_ non ha una connotazion volgare, mentre il tuo suggerimento sì. Quindi non è né prossimo, né affine, tanto meno usabile in contesti analoghi.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Potrei prendere il contesto illustrato originariamente da moodywoop e far dire ad una donna arrabbiata: 

" *Tirale fuori* una volta tanto ed abbi il coraggio di lasciarmi! "

non credo di essere molto fuori contesto. Questo sarebbe fuori contesto:
" I papaveri sono alti alti ... "



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Credi? _Man up_ non ha una connotazion volgare, mentre il tuo suggerimento sì. Quindi non è né prossimo, né affine, tanto meno usabile in contesti analoghi.


----------



## ElaineG

Non capisco troppo bene il significato di "tirarle fuori,"warn: x ?) ma secondo *Elisa* è volgare, e la credo. Voglio essere 100% chiara: "man up" non è volgare e non ha nessun connotazione volgare o sessuale.

P.S. Non usiamo più i  per le espressioni volgari?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Certamente non è il massimo della raffinatezza. Tuttavia si discuteva sul contesto. Un pizzico di volgarità è a volte usato dagli umani per rafforzare il significato di ciò che dicono o per esprimere uno stato d'animo alterato...

Penso di aver dimostrato che l'espressione possa essere usata nel contesto originale illustrato da Moodywop.

Io ti posso dire "*Non mi rompere le scatole*", "*Oppure non rompermi il ...*", il concetto è lo stesso. Cambia la forza con la quale lo esprimo...



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Non capisco troppo bene il significato di "tirarle fuori,"warn: x ?) ma secondo *Elisa* è volgare, e la credo. Voglio essere 100% chiara: "man up" non è volgare e non ha nessun connotazione volgare o sessuale.
> 
> P.S. Non usiamo più i  per le espressioni volgari?


----------



## moodywop

After pondering whether that might make me appear _henpecked _I've decided to _man up _and say that I agree with Elisa and Elaine. _Man up _is more like _sii uomo._ If we were translating the moviescript(where's Danalto when we need her?) we would have to pick a phrase with the same connotational value as the original wouldn't we?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

I agree.

Però mi sembra che per affrettarti a fare l'uomo di fronte alle due donzelle, hai omesso di notare che non mi sono mai lontanamente sognato di proporla come *traduzione*. Comunque, il fatto che addirittura si pensi che sia una traduzione, è automaticamente un riconoscimento che almeno il contesto sia lo stesso.   do you surrend?  




			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> After pondering whether that might make me appear _henpecked _I've decided to _man up _and say that I agree with Elisa and Elaine. _Man up _is more like _sii uomo._ If we were *translating* the moviescript(where's Danalto when we need her?) we would have to pick a phrase with the same connotational value as the original wouldn't we?


----------



## Tonza

NEW QUESTION:

How would you translate "to man up" in the past tense? _Sii uomo_ sounds good in the imperative but _è stato uomo_ doesn't seem to work. How does moodywop's original translation "comportarsi da uomo" sound? Or, does anyone have any other translation suggestions?

_Her fiancé finally manned up and got his driver's license before the wedding so that he wouldn't have to ask his bride to drive the "Just Married" car._

_Il suo fidanzato si è finalmente comportato da uomo e ha preso la patente di guida prima del matrimonio per non dover chiedere alla sposa di guidare la macchina degli sposi._


----------



## Harvard Linguist

Discussione interessante. Un piccolo commento: "Man up!" è un'espressione alquanto comune; mi sembra straordinario che corrispondenti residenti in America non l'abbiano mai sentita


----------



## london calling

Tirar fuori le palle....


----------



## Harvard Linguist

Sorry, "Man up!" does not translate to "Tira fuori le palle!". There is nothing vulgar about "Man up!". Also, it is not quite as strong as that Italian expression. It can just mean "Fatti forza!" or "Fatti coraggio!".


----------



## giginho

Harvard Linguist said:


> Sorry, "Man up!" does not translate to "Tira fuori le palle!". There is nothing vulgar about "Man up!". Also, it is not quite as strong as that Italian expression. It can just mean "Fatti forza!" or "Fatti coraggio!".




Man up = "sii uomo" e altre espressioni simili: "petto in fuori!", "coraggio!"

Man  the fuck  up = tira fuori i  coglioni

Aggiungo la versione volgare così da evitare nuovi fraintendimenti.

Per ulteriori info su man the fuck up, just click here!


----------



## Pietruzzo

There's also the milder version "tirare fuori gli attributi". By the way, I wonder whether you say "man up" or "woman up" to a lady


----------



## MR1492

Pietruzzo said:


> ...., I wonder whether you say "man up" or "woman up" to a lady



The phrase "Woman up!" does appear in AE but it's not too common.  At least it is not used nearly as often as "Man up!"  The one phrase that comes to mind for women is "It's time to put on your big girl panties and deal with it." (or some equivalent statement of what needs to be done.)

Phil


----------



## london calling

Harvard Linguist said:


> Sorry, "Man up!" does not translate to "Tira fuori le palle!". There is nothing vulgar about "Man up!". Also, it is not quite as strong as that Italian expression. It can just mean "Fatti forza!" or "Fatti coraggio!".


Tira fuori le palle...volgare? Dai......come dice Pietruzzo, si dice anche tira fuori gli attributi, ma sa di 'politically correct' e quindi di ipocrisia.

_Woman up_ invece mi fa ridere (e sono una donna). And Phil, _Put on your big girl panties_ is hilarious.


----------



## sorry66

I've heard 'man up' used for women too. Ironically, of course, but with the same idea of 'grow up and deal with it'.

man up
phrasal verb of *man*

US informal
be brave or tough enough to deal with an unpleasant situation.
"you just have to man up and take it"


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> I've heard 'man up' used for women too. Ironically, of course, but with the same idea of 'grow up and deal with it'.


Same here. I'd never say 'woman up'. It's ridiculous.


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Same here. I'd never say 'woman up'. It's ridiculous.



The same in Italian, even in the unpolite form that implies referring to male anatomical part


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Tira fuori le palle...volgare? Dai......c


I insist in putting the warn just because I think we shouldn't encourage English-speakers who are coming to Italy to talk about palle a destra e sinistra. You should handle them with care.(those words, I mean)


----------



## Darkaillean

Mah... adesso arrivo io bella fresca... E suggerisco che una traduzione italiana sarebbe "cresci una buona volta!" o anche semplicemente "Cresci!" inteso come "comportati da adulto" ... Quando ero una ragazzina alle persone che si comportavano così si diceva "Ma sviluppati!" 

In effetti "man up" non è proprio uguale a   "tira fuori le palle/i coglioni" per il fatto che l'espressione italiana è molto più volgare. Se però dobbiamo prendere il contesto e una conversazione reale... beh sì è altamente probabile che una persona italiana "palleggi" specie se è arrabbiata.


----------



## giginho

Darkaillean said:


> In effetti "man up" non è proprio uguale a   "tira fuori le palle/i coglioni" per il fatto che l'espressione italiana è molto più volgare. Se però dobbiamo prendere il contesto e una conversazione reale... beh sì è altamente probabile che una persona italiana "palleggi" specie se è arrabbiata.



Infatti, se leggi il post 25 noterai che "tira fuori i  coglioni" è proposta come traduzione di "man *the fuck* up"


----------



## Darkaillean

giginho said:


> Infatti, se leggi il post 25 noterai che "tira fuori i  coglioni" è proposta come traduzione di "man *the fuck* up"



Visto! scusa...


----------



## mabimabi

man up! vuol dire "su con la vita!"


----------



## london calling

mabimabi said:


> man up! vuol dire "su con la vita!"


Non direi proprio, ma se dici così avrai un contesto dove secondo te è quello il significato, vero?


----------



## mabimabi

Sì, il film Man Up.


----------



## london calling

Non ho visto il film. Perché pensi che "Su con la vita" significhi "Man up"?


----------



## silvanaweb

Apparently it means: "Be brave or tough enough to deal with an unpleasant situation."


----------



## london calling

silvanaweb said:


> Apparently it means: "Be brave or tough enough to deal with an unpleasant situation."


Già detto cinque anni fa. 


sorry66 said:


> I've heard 'man up' used for women too. Ironically, of course, but with the same idea of 'grow up and deal with it'.
> 
> man up
> phrasal verb of *man*
> 
> US informal
> be brave or tough enough to deal with an unpleasant situation.
> "you just have to man up and take it"


----------



## Tellure

C'è sul dizionario di repubblica.it:

*man up* pv farsi coraggio, affrontare coraggiosamente.
to man: traduzione in italiano - Dizionari

Edit

Questo articolo del New York Times mi sembra molto utile a capire le origini e il significato di Man up:
The Meaning of ‘Man Up’

In alcuni contesti, in effetti, penso anch'io che potrebbe coincidere con le nostre espressioni "comportati da uomo", "fai l'uomo", "sii uomo", come già detto da altri, almeno in base a quello che ho letto nell'articolo di cui sopra.


----------

